

Venture industry decline? - donna
http://venturebeat.com/2007/10/15/venture-industry-decline/

======
donna
from the article's comments: "If we think of VC as resellers and our startups
as the marketable product, then the problem is really that there is not many
customers (i.e., liguidity opportunities) for companies. On top of that, it
does not take much to build a company these days, so it is non-trivial for the
VC's to tell a story when they are trying to raise money. [...]"

